# Has anyone else done this could this cause issues??



## WV_GTO (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok guys I bought a 05 goat completely stock. today I decided to put some sort of exaust on the car. Went to a local exaust shop and this is what I came up with. We cut off both mufflers put in straight pipes. Cut out the resinator. And where the resinator was put a dual inlet and dual outlet magnaflow muffler. And honestly its has a very nice sound and much cheaper than buying a complete catback. what do you all think good idea or not!!


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

First thing i did in 2006 when i bought my car was resinator delete and 2 months ago muffler delete. For the Resinator do a simple crossover, the same thing they do in NASCAR. The X pipes are over rated. Alot of people on this site will tell you the muffler delete sounds like crap but i love it.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Feel any difference in power? I had my Hemi Ram exhaust done the same way. Local exhaust shop cut and welded new pipe and a magnaflow muffler. Real quiet at idle and cruise but when you get on it the motor screams AWESOME!!! Don't know if i'd be willing to have my exhaust cut down though...kind of picky with who works on my car if it's not me. The bolt-on kits are pricey but made to fit exactly.


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

*mufflers*

My 67 has a 455 with Doug's headers. I put 3 inch pipe all the way back and Flowmaster Super 44's. I then had a crossover pipe put in and the whole sound of the exhaust changed. I think all your doing with X or crossover is making the pressure equal in both sides. Might add a small amount of hp but not much.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I think the farther back the muffler goes the more horsepower and torque is made I dont think its much but also there should be a different sound with the mufflers being farther up front and then the sound running through a longer tail pipe.----Fig


----------

